# Anyone had ELISA and CDSA tests?



## 19084 (Jul 27, 2006)

Was wondering if anyone has had an ELISA (food intolerance) test or a CDSA (Comprehesive Digestive Stool Analysis) test? Is it really worth the cost? Thanksp.s. I'm in the UK - I know that Yorktest and Cambridge Nutritional do the ELISA tests and can be bought online, but does anyone know where u can get the CDSA test done over here?


----------



## TexasMom (May 27, 2006)

Hi Whittle! I am a dietitian and I administer a test that's better than the ELISA. You can read about it at www.nowleap.com Jonathan Brostoff, a world renowned immunologist, from England is on our board. You can google him and read one of his paperbacks on food sensitivities and symptoms they cause. The LEAP test is available in England, but I'm not sure where. If you want, you can ask for information on the LEAP website and find out. It's definitely worth it. So far, every single one of my patients has gotten much much better, if not 100% better in many cases (except for those that thought the elimination diet was too much of a pain). If you want more information, you can email me at ibsdietitian###gmail.com and I'll be happy to respond. This is really one of those too good to be true remedies for IBS/diarrhea.


----------

